# Ist Canyon pleite ?



## Soonwaldler (15. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe schon viel erlebt, aber das haut dem Fass den Boden raus!! Vor 5 Wochen habe ich ein Canyon Lux bestellt (sofort ab Lager, lieferbar innerhalb von 2-4 Tagen) Bestellbestätigung mit Zahlungsaufforderung kam sofort.  Nachdem ich gezahlt habe wird die Lieferung des Bikes telefonisch  auf "nach der Inventur" verschoben. (ja nee is klar, 4 Wochen Inventur!!) 
Telefonisch komme ich nicht mehr  durch, und auf meine Mail vom Montag wurde mir bis heute nicht einmal eine Eingangsbestätigung geschickt!

Ich mache mir ernsthafte Sorgen um mein Geld und werde heute mal mit meiner Bank über Möglichkeiten reden. Vielleicht ist eine Rückbuchung möglich.

Die können doch nicht so mit Ihren Kunden umgehen!

Weis jemand was ?

Gruß

Soonwaldler


----------



## mohlo (15. Oktober 2015)

Pleite sicherlich nicht. Die haben sich nur völlig übernommen: Immenses Wachstum, Umzug in neue Fertigungshalle, Umstellung auf SAP und zu wenig Personal. Ein Rückbuchung ist nicht möglich. Schreib doch mal @Canyon_Support eine PM. Wie versprochen, soll dort einem ja schnell geholfen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrex (15. Oktober 2015)

Canyon hat auf ein neues ERP-System umgestellt, wie jede Umstellung dieser Art, wird auch diese nicht ganz reibungslos gelaufen sein und die Mitarbeiter müssen sich um- bzw. eingewöhnen (SAP ist nicht für jeden trivial . Des Weiteren dürften bereits reichlich Bestellungen direkt nach der Eurobike eingegangen sein. Ein wenig Geduld, es wird sich bestimmt alles klären, Pleite sind die garantiert nicht.


----------



## sun909 (15. Oktober 2015)

Über die Suchfunktion künftig vielleicht vorher informieren beim Radkauf... Canyon hat jedes Jahr teils lange Lieferzeiten und einen schlecht zu erreichenden Kundendienst...

Rückbuchungen von Überweisungen ist nicht möglich, sobald das Geld dem Konto des Empfängers gutgeschrieben ist (idR taggleich).

Mit Aussagen bzgl Pleite solltest du vorsichtig sein.

Gruss


----------



## Soonwaldler (15. Oktober 2015)

@ Sun909
Ich habe nicht behauptet, ich habe gefragt! Ich bin es nicht gewöhnt als Kunde so behandelt zu werden! Ich habe denen viel Geld überwiesen und möchte einfach nur eine Info, wo mein Bike geblieben ist! Wenn im Shop keine 2-4 Tage, sondern 4 - xx Wochen Lieferzeit angegeben sind, bestelle ich nicht.
Ich bin selbstständig und habe täglich mit vielen meiner Kunden zu tun. Ich würde nie, so mit meinen Kunden umgehen, nicht einmal mit den C Kunden! Aber Canyon kann es anscheinend......

Ich hoffe das ich mein Bike bekomme, es war dann das dritte und 100 % das letzte Canyon Bike!

Gruß

Soonwaldler


----------



## Chainzuck (15. Oktober 2015)

Bekommen wirst du es auf jeden Fall.....irgendwann.


----------



## s1monster (15. Oktober 2015)

Macht jetzt jeder einen eigenen Thread auf, dessen Rad Lieferverzögerungen hat?


----------



## Soonwaldler (15. Oktober 2015)

@s1monster
es geht hier bei weitem nicht um eine Lieferverzögerung!

...wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil!


----------



## mohlo (15. Oktober 2015)

Soonwaldler schrieb:


> ...wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil!


Stimmt... und dann hätte man den Eröffnungspost auch *hier* platziert.


----------



## Deleted 217913 (15. Oktober 2015)

Auch wenn es das Problem jetzt nicht besser macht oder gar löst:
Dem Usernamen nach kommst Du aus dem Soonwald, also ist es doch nur einen Katzensprung entfernt zu Canyon.
In diesem Fall hätte ich die Option der Abholung bevorzugt und bei Übergabe bar bezahlt.


----------



## Soonwaldler (15. Oktober 2015)

.....es ist schon interessant, wie so ein Verhalten, Kunden gegenüber einfach hingenommen und toleriert wird! Es war natürlich mein Fehler, weil ich mich vorher nicht informiert habe! ;-)

Schönen Tag noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 217913 (15. Oktober 2015)

Moment mal, ich hätte das erst gar nicht 5 Wochen lang toleriert. Ich wäre definitiv nach spätestens 2 Wochen dort gewesen und hätte mein Geld abgeholt oder das bestellte Bike mitgenommen, wenn es als verfügbar angezeigt worden wäre zum Zeitpunkt der Bestellung.
Warum diese Engelsgeduld und Suche nach Bestätigung in einem Forum wenn Du den Laden fast vor der Tür hast ?
Manchmal glaube ich wirklich, die Welt kann nur noch online kommunizieren.....


----------



## mohlo (15. Oktober 2015)

Soonwaldler schrieb:


> .....es ist schon interessant, wie so ein Verhalten, Kunden gegenüber einfach hingenommen und toleriert wird! Es war natürlich mein Fehler, weil ich mich vorher nicht informiert habe! ;-)
> 
> Schönen Tag noch!


Zum zweiten Mal: Schreib doch bitte mal eine Forumsnachricht an @Canyon_Support.
Ich bin überzeugt, dass Du dann innerhalb von 24 Stunden eine Antwort erhalten wirst.


----------



## Soonwaldler (15. Oktober 2015)

...Kontakt zum *Forum* Canyon Support läuft


----------



## mohlo (15. Oktober 2015)

Soonwaldler schrieb:


> ...Kontakt zum *Forum* Canyon Support läuft


Dann halte uns bitte auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## s1monster (15. Oktober 2015)

Soonwaldler schrieb:


> @s1monster
> es geht hier bei weitem nicht um eine Lieferverzögerung!
> 
> ...wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil!



Canyon bietet seinen Kunden verschiedene Möglichkeiten an das Rad zu bezahlen. Und viele davon greifen erst wenn du das Rad erhälst/abholst (Nachname, Kreditkarte, Abholung, PayPal). Wenn du Vorabüberweisung auswählst und ihnen das Geld somit vor erhalt der Ware zur Verfügung stellst bist du selbst Schuld. Sorry! 

I´m out!


----------



## chicken07 (15. Oktober 2015)

Bei mir hat sich der Liefertermin für ein Canyon-Rad auch mehrmals um mehrere Monate verschoben. Das war Ende 2010/Anfang 2011. Nachdem ich bei Bestellung per Vorkasse bezahlt hatte und der Liefertermin dann verschoben wurde, habe ich um Rücküberweisung des Geldes gebeten, was man auch prompt gemacht hat (damals gab es für Geld auf einem Tagesgeldkonto noch ein paar Prozente mehr Zinsen). Die Bestellung habe ich aber nicht widerrufen. Habe dann ca. 2 Wochen vor dem endgültigen Liefertermin nochmals überwiesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soonwaldler (15. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

vor einer Stunde habe ich eine Lieferbestätigung 12.10.-16.10. bekommen. Telefonisch habe ich nun auch jemanden erreicht und mir wurde zugesagt, dass ich morgen eine Versandmitteilung und DHL Routingnummer bekomme. Fabian vom Canyon Forum Support hat sich gekümmert und mir auch auf meine Mails geantwortet.(erstes Feedback seid 4 Wochen) Nun freue ich mich auf mein neues Bike und hoffe das nun alles gut wird!

Viele Grüße

Soonwaldler


----------



## dj_holgie (18. Oktober 2015)

.


----------



## noocelo (18. Oktober 2015)

@Soonwaldler hast du fabian gefragt, ob canyon pleite ist?


----------



## Glajo (18. Oktober 2015)

Würde mich als Kunde auch ärgern wenn ich etwas bestelle, das "ab Lager" lieferbar sein soll, und dann wird man wochenlang im Ungewissen gelassen...Ich glaube in Sachen Zuverlässigkeit und Kundenservice ist die Bike-Branche allgemein einfach schlechter als man das aus anderen Bereichen kennt


----------



## nightwolf (18. Oktober 2015)

Soonwaldler schrieb:


> (...)  es war dann *das dritte* und 100 % das letzte Canyon Bike! (...)


Dann weisst Du ja eigentlich, wie es bei Canyon laeuft.
Desweiteren sind ja die Geschichten ueber Lieferverzoegerungen im Hause C. seit Jahren internetweit bekannt, auch bei 99% der Leute, die niemals bei Canyon eingekauft haben / einkaufen wuerden. Das kann einem gar nicht entgangen sein.

Mir erscheint es deshalb _ein wenig_ unlogisch, dass Du trotzdem erneut dort bestellst, trotzdem Vorkasse zahlst, und Dich hinterher wunderst. 

Ich habe auch schon mal bei bike-components oder Foto-Koch Teile gekauft, deren Liefertermin unklar war. Aber dann halt z. B. mit Bankeinzug bei Lieferbarkeit - und nicht sofort.


----------



## chkimsim (19. Oktober 2015)

Nur mal so am Rande zur eigentlichen Frage des Posts: ich hatte letztens eine Diskussion mit einem Ex-Radprofi und heutigem Radladenbesitzer über Canyon - der meinte dass sie wohl kurz vor der Pleite standen, weil sie sich mit der Unterstützung von 2 Profi-Teams ein wenig übernommen haben (ein Profiteam allein braucht wohl mehrere hundert Rahmen im Jahr...)


----------



## tane (20. Oktober 2015)

Soonwaldler schrieb:


> einfach hingenommen und toleriert wird


...man hat halt nur die wahl zwischen der "kundenbehandlung" der versender & dem rip-off des "fach"handels...


----------



## luxaltera (20. Oktober 2015)

tane schrieb:


> ...man hat halt nur die wahl zwischen der "kundenbehandlung" der versender & dem rip-off des "fach"handels...


 Ist das nicht mit allem so was man nicht selbst machen kann?


----------



## CaptainSky (21. Oktober 2015)

Ich sehe das ganz entspannt. Eine Umstellung auf ein neues ERP-Sytem bringt immer am Anfang eine gewisse Entschleunigung der Prozesse. Hey, CANYON wird bestimmt in Zukunft schneller und aussagekräftiger.


----------



## ufp (21. Oktober 2015)

Vielleicht sollte jedem, der sich für ein Canyon interessiert, einerseits vom Forum und andererseits von den Testern (ibc, bike, mtb-magazin, mtb enduro etc) darauf hingewiesen werden, dass Canyon *nicht, nie, niemals* die Lieferzeiten einhalten kann/konnte und 
1) man daher, wenn überhaupt, nur zu bestimmten Zeiten bestellen kann und soll (wenn ein Modell schon seit Jahren im Programm ist oder wenn die große Nachfrage zwischen nach Euobike und Frühling vorbei ist)
2) gleichzeitig auf Radon, Rose, Haibike, Fatmodul, ZEG & Co verweisen sollte .

Man kann nur hoffen, dass die Canyon Räder nicht dieselbe Qualität wie deren Produktmanagement haben... .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Willi777 (21. Oktober 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Mit Aussagen bzgl Pleite solltest du vorsichtig sein.
> 
> Gruss


 
Wenn hinten ein "?" erscheint, ist es in den seltensten Fällen eine Aussage

Themenstarter:

Wenn Du eine schriftliche Lieferzusage hast (wie "ab Lager in xx Tagen") dann must Du doch nach Ablauf der Zeit bloß eine angemessene Frist setzten und wenn fruchtlos, die Rückabwicklung des Kaufvertrages fordern. Das ganze schriftlich und via Einschreiben. Fertig

Das Problem wird eher darin liegen, dass Du genau dieses Bike willst und damit eh keine Wahl hast, als die Lieferung abzuwarten, oder?

Andernfalls verstehe ich Deine Geduld auch nicht...


----------



## exbonner (21. Oktober 2015)

chkimsim schrieb:


> Nur mal so am Rande zur eigentlichen Frage des Posts: ich hatte letztens eine Diskussion mit einem Ex-Radprofi und heutigem Radladenbesitzer über Canyon - der meinte dass sie wohl kurz vor der Pleite standen, weil sie sich mit der Unterstützung von 2 Profi-Teams ein wenig übernommen haben (ein Profiteam allein braucht wohl mehrere hundert Rahmen im Jahr...)



Das ist gelinde gesagt- der größte Schwachsinn, den hier seit Längerem gelesen habe. 

Bsp. EWS

Selbst wenn -und das ist schon sehr unwahrscheinlich- jeder der 4 Teamfahrer zu jedem! der acht Rennen einen neuen Rahmen bekommen hätte, käme man aufgerundet auf evtl. 35 Rahmen. 

Selbst wenn -und auch das ist unrealistisch- zB. Jan Frodeno 10! Rahmen pro Saison bekäme und man auch noch das ERGON, Freeride, Katusha und Movistar Team hinzurechnen würde, käme man kaum auf 100 Rahmen im Jahr. Davon geht Canyon sicherlich nicht pleite.


----------



## CaptainSky (21. Oktober 2015)

exbonner schrieb:


> Das ist gelinde gesagt- der größte Schwachsinn, den hier seit Längerem gelesen habe.
> 
> Bsp. EWS
> 
> ...



Dem stimme ich voll bei. Das ist der letzte Blödsinn, den ich jeh gehört habe. CANYON ist eine gesunde Marke. Leute, gebt CANYON doch eine Chance für uns alle besser zu werden. Ist es nicht klasse, dass ein neues ERP-System kommt? Entspannt Euch alle.


----------



## ufp (21. Oktober 2015)

exbonner schrieb:


> Das ist gelinde gesagt- der größte Schwachsinn, den hier seit Längerem gelesen habe.
> 
> Bsp. EWS
> 
> ...


Aber sie stellen denen ja nicht nur 1, 35 oder 100 Rahmen hin.
Dazu kommen noch Service (vernachlässigbar), Transport und Koordination für diverse Veranstaltungen, massig Werbung, Testfahrten, Entwicklungsarbeit (schließlich wird ja damit auch geworben: hier fließen die Ergebnisse, Erkenntnisse etc unserer Teamfahrer mit ein bla bla blub) und dann wollen diese auch noch entsprechend (fürstlich ) bezahlt werden (oder zu ihnen gelockt werden: kommt zu einem Deutschen Versender, nicht zu einem schon seit Jahren bestehenden Fahrradhersteller...).


----------



## filiale (21. Oktober 2015)

Das geile ist ja, daß die Leute jedes Jahr den gleichen Alarm hier veranstalten und sich wegen Ungeduld beschweren. Geduld scheint nicht jedermans Stärke zu sein...


----------



## Deleted 217913 (21. Oktober 2015)

ufp schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte jedem, der sich für ein Canyon interessiert, einerseits vom Forum und andererseits von den Testern (ibc, bike, mtb-magazin, mtb enduro etc) darauf hingewiesen werden, dass Canyon *nicht, nie, niemals* die Lieferzeiten einhalten kann/konnte und
> 1) man daher, wenn überhaupt, nur zu bestimmten Zeiten bestellen kann und soll (wenn ein Modell schon seit Jahren im Programm ist oder wenn die große Nachfrage zwischen nach Euobike und Frühling vorbei ist)
> 2) gleichzeitig auf Radon, Rose, Haibike, Fatmodul, ZEG & Co verweisen sollte .
> 
> Man kann nur hoffen, dass die Canyon Räder nicht dieselbe Qualität wie deren Produktmanagement haben... .



Ich habe in 2011 und in 2013 ein Canyon gekauft und jedes Mal wurde der Liefertermin eingehalten, bzw. um wenige Tage verkürzt......


----------



## bartos0815 (21. Oktober 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Das geile ist ja, daß die Leute jedes Jahr den gleichen Alarm hier veranstalten und sich wegen Ungeduld beschweren. Geduld scheint nicht jedermans Stärke zu sein...


das traurige an der sache ist ja, dass die leute jedes jahr den gleichen alarm schlagen müssen, weils canyon nicht auf die reihe bringt!


----------



## Intenserider (21. Oktober 2015)

exbonner schrieb:


> Das ist gelinde gesagt- der größte Schwachsinn, den hier seit Längerem gelesen habe.
> 
> Bsp. EWS
> 
> ...



Das Canyon nahe an der Pleite sein soll ist sicherlich Schwachsinn. 100 Rahmen für ein Strassenteam hingegen sind eine niedrige Zahl. In einem Strassenteam fahren 25-30 Fahrer. Jeder Fahrer hat mindestens 1 Trainingsrad, 1 Rad für die Rennen, 1 Ersatzrad für die Rennen und 1 oder 2 Zeitfahrräder. Das gibt dann schon mal über 100 Rahmen für das "Standardprogramm". Dann braucht es aber auch noch spezielle Rahmen für Paris-Roubaix, Fahrer, die zwischen Aero- und Bergrahmen hin und her wechseln wollen, einzelne Fahrer die ein Cross-, Bahn- oder Mountainbike für Trainingszwecke brauchen, und Ersatzrahmen, schliesslich sind heftige Stürze keine Seltenheit. 200 Rahmen pro Team dürften also wohl näher rankommen als 100.


----------



## filiale (21. Oktober 2015)

Plan B wäre kein Canyon  zu kaufen wenn die Wiederholungstäter doch wissen daß es Probleme gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tane (21. Oktober 2015)

angesichts diverser "vororderaktionen" diverser hersteller frag ich mich ja wie's um den cashflow in der branche bestimmt is...brauchen die erst das geld v kunden damit sie bei ihren Lieferanten bestellen können???
die margen dürften - auch bei den versendern - nicht schlecht sein, wenn man sich verschiedene "abverkaufsangebote" anschaut...(das allerbeste is ja das liteville für 3900 statt 5600 oder so...!)


----------



## everywhere.local (21. Oktober 2015)

tane schrieb:


> das liteville für 3900 statt 5600


und das ist bestimmt auhc noch zu viel


----------



## tane (21. Oktober 2015)

no na, drauflegen werdens! die machen an den 3900 immer noch an profit, geht ja garnet anders! ausserdem kamma auf starke modifikationen beim 16er modell schließen...


----------



## exbonner (21. Oktober 2015)

Intenserider schrieb:


> Das Canyon nahe an der Pleite sein soll ist sicherlich Schwachsinn. 100 Rahmen für ein Strassenteam hingegen sind eine niedrige Zahl. In einem Strassenteam fahren 25-30 Fahrer. Jeder Fahrer hat mindestens 1 Trainingsrad, 1 Rad für die Rennen, 1 Ersatzrad für die Rennen und 1 oder 2 Zeitfahrräder. Das gibt dann schon mal über 100 Rahmen für das "Standardprogramm". Dann braucht es aber auch noch spezielle Rahmen für Paris-Roubaix, Fahrer, die zwischen Aero- und Bergrahmen hin und her wechseln wollen, einzelne Fahrer die ein Cross-, Bahn- oder Mountainbike für Trainingszwecke brauchen, und Ersatzrahmen, schliesslich sind heftige Stürze keine Seltenheit. 200 Rahmen pro Team dürften also wohl näher rankommen als 100.



Das ist sicherlich richtig. Was die Straßenteams mehr brauchen, haben die Freerider und Enduro-Racer evtl. weniger. Man darf aber nicht vergessen, dass die Straßenteams neben Canyon auch weitere große Sponsoren (Ergon, Movistar, Rosneft und Gaszprom). Inwieweit da Querfinanzierungen stattfinden, wissen wir eh nicht. Fakt ist aber, dass sich unterm Strich das Teamsponsoring einigermaßen rechnen wird, ansonsten würde es zumindest eher eingeschränkt als ausgebaut (The Claw als Beispiel).

Ich gehe eher davon aus, dass wir bald auch ein WC-Downhill Team sehen werden.


----------



## exbonner (21. Oktober 2015)

ufp schrieb:


> Aber sie stellen denen ja nicht nur 1, 35 oder 100 Rahmen hin.
> Dazu kommen noch Service (vernachlässigbar), Transport und Koordination für diverse Veranstaltungen, massig Werbung, Testfahrten, Entwicklungsarbeit (schließlich wird ja damit auch geworben: hier fließen die Ergebnisse, Erkenntnisse etc unserer Teamfahrer mit ein bla bla blub) und dann wollen diese auch noch entsprechend (fürstlich ) bezahlt werden (oder zu ihnen gelockt werden: kommt zu einem Deutschen Versender, nicht zu einem schon seit Jahren bestehenden Fahrradhersteller...).



Aber das ist ja nur die eine Seite der Medaille, denn all diese Investitionen werden ja in einem Plus an Verkäufen resultieren.


----------



## filiale (21. Oktober 2015)

Bosch Bremsbeläge für einen VW, EK 30 Euro, VK 120 Euro, beim Boschdienst. Das wird bei Fahrradteilen und Rahmen ähnlich sein. Sonst könnte Canyon kein SAP bezahlen und kein neues Montagewerk bauen lassen. Auch wenn sie mit Sicherheit nen großen Kredit aufnehmen mußten, die  brauchen keine 25 Jahre so wie wir als private Hausbauer um das abzuzahlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (21. Oktober 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Bosch Bremsbeläge für einen VW, EK 30 Euro, VK 120 Euro, beim Boschdienst. Das wird bei Fahrradteilen und Rahmen ähnlich sein. Sonst könnte Canyon kein SAP bezahlen und kein neues Montagewerk bauen lassen. Auch wenn sie mit Sicherheit nen großen Kredit aufnehmen mußten, die  brauchen keine 25 Jahre so wie wir als private Hausbauer um das abzuzahlen.


Ich habe zwar keine wissenschaftlichen Studien gemacht und auch habe ich Canyon nicht so unter Beobachtung, aber ich hätte schon gemeint, dass sie nicht mehr so konurrenzfähig günstig(er) sind, als noch vor einigen Jahren. 

Einerseits stecken sie viel in die Forschung und Entwicklung und andererseits eben in teure (Werks-)Teams. Und jetzt eben in eine neue Halle plus Software.
Dass das nicht unbedingt auf "Preis halten" oder "sehr viel günstiger als die Konkurrenz" hinausläuft, würde diese These stützen.

Oder täuscht das nur (also im Vergleich zu früheren Jahren bzw im Vergleich zu Konkurrenzversendern; zu Cube, Ghost und Stevens wird es schon ein wenig anders aussehen) ?


----------



## mfux (21. Oktober 2015)

Also, den Shapeshifter zB hat Kona erfunden... Man beruchtige mich, wenn dem nicht so ist.


----------



## BergBua (21. Oktober 2015)

Wer wissen will, wie es um eine FFirma in der Vergangenheit bestellt war, braucht sich nur beim Bundesanzeiger informieren. Der eine oder andere mag die Zahlen auchinterpretieren wissen.

MFG, Bergbua


----------



## wildbiker (21. Oktober 2015)

Genau...und auch aktuelles Thema bei mir im BWL-Unterricht..

Bilanz und GuV des Gj. 2013/14
https://www.bundesanzeiger.de/ebanzwww/wexsservlet


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Oktober 2015)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Genau...und auch aktuelles Thema bei mir im BWL-Unterricht..
> 
> Bilanz und GuV des Gj. 2013/14
> https://www.bundesanzeiger.de/ebanzwww/wexsservlet


Herr Roman Arnold hat es geschafft!


----------



## --Freeride-- (22. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab auch schon 3 Räder bei Canyon gekauft und jedes mal war das Rad früher da als der angekündigte Liefertermin, der Service war auch stets vorbildlich. Ich weiß nicht was hier manche für Probleme haben. Verzögerungen gibt es auch bei anderen Firmen, wenn zum Beispiel aus Taiwan nur Schrott geliefert wurde und die Rahmen neu gefertigt werden müssen dauert das, so was lässt sich auch sehr schwer einkalkulieren...


----------



## mfux (22. Oktober 2015)

Lies doch einfach den Thread mal ganz durch( und die -zig anderen zum Thema) Vielleicht verstehst dann auch du....


----------



## PaddyKN (22. Oktober 2015)

Ich selbst hatte bei drei Bikes in 18 Monaten keinerlei Probleme mit Canyon. In zwei Fällen wurde es zu früh geliefert und in einem Fall pünklich (auf den Tag genau). Lieferbar ab Lager war hierbei keines der Bikes. Kontakt mit dem Kundenservice war immer nett und hilfreich, auch wenn die lange Wartezeit in der Hotline sicher eine Zumutung ist. Aber man weiss worauf man sich einlässt.

Ich kann die schlechte Laune einiger hier sicher verstehen. Ich selbst bin auch recht ungeduldig. Ich suche lange nach dem für mich geeigneten Produkt und wenn ich mich dann entschieden habe, will ich es auch am liebsten am nächsten Tag in der Hand halten. Nur leider geht das halt bei Canyon so nicht.

Was ich dann aber auch nicht verstehe ist, warum man nicht zu einem alternativen Bike greift. So gut die Canyon Bikes auch sind, alternativlos sind sie sicher nicht. Und ich glaube die wenigsten sitzen dann mal wirklich zum Test auf dem Rad sondern bestellen einfach auf gut Glück bzw. bestem Wissen und Gewissen. Und als Ergebnis werden dann solche Themen gestartet wie dieses hier...


----------



## --Freeride-- (22. Oktober 2015)

Man sollte halt wissen, dass wenn man sein Rad im Frühjahr haben möchte man rechtzeitig vorher bestellen muss, also am besten Weihnachten schon... Beim Radhändler sind die guten Cube Modelle aber Anfang Mai auch alle vergriffen und man muss auf die nächste Charge oder bis nächstes Jahr warten. Ist also kein all zu großer Unterschied.


----------



## chkimsim (22. Oktober 2015)

Intenserider schrieb:


> Das Canyon nahe an der Pleite sein soll ist sicherlich Schwachsinn. 100 Rahmen für ein Strassenteam hingegen sind eine niedrige Zahl. In einem Strassenteam fahren 25-30 Fahrer. Jeder Fahrer hat mindestens 1 Trainingsrad, 1 Rad für die Rennen, 1 Ersatzrad für die Rennen und 1 oder 2 Zeitfahrräder. Das gibt dann schon mal über 100 Rahmen für das "Standardprogramm". Dann braucht es aber auch noch spezielle Rahmen für Paris-Roubaix, Fahrer, die zwischen Aero- und Bergrahmen hin und her wechseln wollen, einzelne Fahrer die ein Cross-, Bahn- oder Mountainbike für Trainingszwecke brauchen, und Ersatzrahmen, schliesslich sind heftige Stürze keine Seltenheit. 200 Rahmen pro Team dürften also wohl näher rankommen als 100.


Der Ex-Profi sprach tatsächlich von 500 - 600 Rahmen für die beiden Strassen-Profiteams (pro Jahr). Die Frage wäre dann auch noch, wie viele von denen einen Massrahmen bekommen oder ob die alle von der Stange sind. Die Logistik drumherum darf man auch nicht vergessen. Man kann die Fahrer ja schlecht auf eine Lieferzeit irgendwann in einem halben Jahr vertrösten... Und damit haben sie sich wohl in den Anfängen, wo die beiden Teams auch neu gestartet sind und vielleicht noch nicht so viele Co-Sponsoren hatten, ein wenig übernommen. Für mich klingt die Aussage durchaus plausibel und kommt von einem Insider, von daher habe ich sie hier gepostet. Da Canyon bekannterweise nicht Pleite ist und die 2015 Räder fast alle ausverkauft sind, neue Räder gefühlt eine halbe Ewigkeit Lieferzeit haben, scheint sich das Engagement im Profiradsport um die Marke über Deutschlands Grenzen hinweg bekannt zu machen, ja durchaus gelohnt zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (23. Oktober 2015)

mfux schrieb:


> Also, den Shapeshifter zB hat Kona erfunden... Man beruchtige mich, wenn dem nicht so ist.


Berichtigt! Wie kommste darauf? Sag jetzt bitte nicht Magic Link oder so...bitte.
Soweit ich weiß hat Kona lediglich das Klapprad erfunden...sorry der mußte noch mit rein.


----------



## pasnik (22. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin von Canyon auch total enttäuscht. Nach Ca. 7 Monate habe ich bemerkt, das der Shape Stifter keinen Druck mehr hält und Öl abbläst. Dem Service habe ich mein Problem geschildert und bekomme nicht mal eine Rückantwort. Als Kunde eines fast neuen 3700 € teuren Bikes fühle ich mich total allein gelassen.........


----------

